# Motegi MR119 wheels



## ChillGill (Jul 3, 2013)

Decided to give the Motegi wheels a shot and had them put on yesterday. I'm overall pretty happy with the look but I feel that the car will still look a lot better a few inches lower. 















(Without caps)










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice! What's the specs on them?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Red/White= nice

You even match for tomorrow July 4th lol. Need some blue. Well seriously, really nice choice on the wheels.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not bad. The studio shots of this wheel aren't as appealing but they look good on your car.

I just wish they had a lower offset to give the car a much bulkier stance.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You for sure do need to lower it though...


----------



## ChillGill (Jul 3, 2013)

iKermit said:


> You for sure do need to lower it though...


Yeah I am soon I just can't decide whether to do springs or coilovers. The wheels are also like more of a silver alloy then white 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good man, you should get rid of the chrome strip on the side.

Think you should go with springs. Those wheels look like they'll get swallowed by the fenders if you went any lower.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChillGill (Jul 3, 2013)

Mick said:


> Looks good man, you should get rid of the chrome strip on the side.
> 
> Think you should go with springs. Those wheels look like they'll get swallowed by the fenders if you went any lower.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Spacers?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

